# Screen print Text outline different color ?



## dawggeek (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok doing simple shirt design for screen print. Text one color with outline another color. I print out & it seems the filler color will touch too much of the outline which is different color. How do i fix or is this ok?
Thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You have two choices to reduce the fill color a little or make the outline larger. Did you create an overlap? If you did is it the overlap that is causing the issue? 
What program are you using?
CW


----------



## dawggeek (Sep 3, 2010)

corel x4. Im sorry I don't know what an overlap is. I don't think i created one. I just converted outline to curve then pasted on other sheet


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

An overlap is where the fill color will overlap the outline color so you don’t have such tight registration when you put the two together. Put the two both on the same page and look at them in wireframe to see the one is going under the other too much. You may need to do some adjusting.
CW


----------



## dawggeek (Sep 3, 2010)

So it is not just a printer setting that could be the problem? I'm printing at photo quality . I will check them together as you said.


----------



## dawggeek (Sep 3, 2010)

when i made the outline of the text should I have changed it a certain percentage ... or changed the percentage of size after I converted the outline to a curve?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

An outline, by default, lies centrally on the edge of an object. So if you have a separation half the line will overlap the fill.


----------



## dawggeek (Sep 3, 2010)

I Think that is the problem Dave. How do I "grow" the outline to only touch the outside edges of the fill.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Use contour to have a butt register then add a 1 point outline to the seps to have a controlled trap.


----------



## dawggeek (Sep 3, 2010)

u lost me shirland. Can you explain a bit further. I have not used contour tool hardly any.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

What programme are we using?


----------



## dawggeek (Sep 3, 2010)

COREL x4.. I just read your tutorial on trapping Dave. Should I do that? I thought my fill should fit exactly inside my outline with no overlap?


----------



## dawggeek (Sep 3, 2010)

The overlap is very tiny. Is that normal then? If I understand the tutorial then an overlap is the goal.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

What I like to do instead of out line is use Tools\contour\ then arrange\break contour group apart. At that point you have two separate objects (check this in wire frame mode). I color separate manually. Build the complete graphic without any lines on the first page, then make as many pages as there are colors. copy the whole graphic to the next page and color all of the objects of a given color black add a 1 point outline to it and then you have separation in that color with a 1 point trap. Since the outline will fall a half point inside and outside, and all objects have a half point to the outside you get a 1 point trap. If that makes any sense.


----------



## dawggeek (Sep 3, 2010)

Makes sense Shirland. I will try that.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Cool, I thought I was just remedial doing it long hand instead of using the automatic settings for trapping in the print dialog box, and then a couple of the big dogs on this forum said that preferred the control of doing it manually, and that reassured me a bit. Funny, I've been doing commercial graphics my whole life and still appreciate a little affirmation from time to time.


----------



## dawggeek (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah I saw the setting in the print menu . I still don't quite get it. I don't get the purpose of trapping in my case here. It seems like to prevent any gaps between colors. In an outline situation the outline already goes inside and outside the fill object .... so it is already "overprinted". ?

I also will work more with the contour tool to figure it out.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

There really isn’t any need to separate the colors on different pages. If you use Pantone Spot colors, Corel will separate the colors for you automatically. 
When creating an overlap print in Corel for screen printing I have found you will have more control if you use the Contour Tool in Corel. Here is a lesson for Corel 12 on doing two color text, similar to x4 for what you are doing. http://www.stahls.com/stahls/09/pdf/support/CLes12_05.pdf If you are creating an overlap for screen printing you will what to make a contour to the inside of the letters to control the overlap. This inside contour combined with the outside contour creates your background color and the overlap as one shape. See below the example.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

dawggeek said:


> Yeah I saw the setting in the print menu . I still don't quite get it. I don't get the purpose of trapping in my case here. It seems like to prevent any gaps between colors. In an outline situation the outline already goes inside and outside the fill object .... so it is already "overprinted". ?


No, the colours will 'knockout' and butt fit together unless you choose 'overprint outline'.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If you choose Overprint by right clicking it wil cause the out line to be larger but it may not be enough.


----------

